# What do you think of BVAC ammo?



## lovingunz (Apr 17, 2011)

I am relatively new to the hangun market and have previously bought some remington ammo and am currently looking at the reman ammo like the BVAC stuff due to the ever increasing price of everything? 

I am wondering what you everyone thinks and how dirty it is? Do you buy remade stuff by the thousands for the range or do you think it is better to stick with the big brands for the safety? 

Thanks for your help in advance. 

Dean.


----------

